# Help Mach3 gcodes running very, very, slow



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Yesterday and today the gcodes (tool paths) have been running very, very, slow.

It barely moves.

I have tried to speed up with the control panel, but nothing.

I am brand new operating Mach3, what do I check to speed up the tool path?

It was running fine a few days ago.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the feed rate set at 100%, Karen?









David


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

What is the feedrate in your g-code?


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

100 inches per minute


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I am not experienced with Mach3, is there a setting for checking stepper speeds. 

I already checked my motor setup, and the settings are set to the manufacturer's requirements.

It was working fine a few days ago.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Is it running slow while doing 3d carving, text, straight like profile cut, or all of the above?


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

It runs very slow with whatever I try to run. 

I wanted to run a resurfacing pocket, and it barely moved and the preview said it should only take 30 minutes to complete.

If is something with Mach3, there has to be a setting in there someplace to change the step speed.

I am new using this Mach3 and don't know what to look for.

Varve Pro has recently upgraded, I will run a test tool path using the older version of Vcarve Pro to see if the issue is related to the designing software.

I hope not, because I spent a heck of a lot of money for this software, if it does have a glitch, I will not be a happy camper!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Just grabbing at straws here, Karen - is it possible that you have V-carve set for inches per minute but are using a post processor that is in metric? If so and you set 100 inches per minute in V-carve but used a metric post processor that is outputting 100 mm per second or minute then it would be very slow. I didn't thoroughly think through that but that seems right.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Karen are you sure you are using the correct post processor? If that is the problem you can use the My Post Processor folder in VCarve so the only Post Processors you see are only the ones you use. If you accidently got a post processor for a wrapped job it could be trying to run your steppers in degrees instead of steps.

To do that:

Open your VCarve software
Click on "File"
In the dropdown menu click on "Open Application Data Folder"
Choose the folder "PostP"
Find the post processors you will be using and select them, then right-click and choose "Copy"
In the folders list to the left click on the "My PostP" folder
In the files pane to the right, right-click and choose "Paste"
Close File Explorer

Close VCarve if it is open, then open VCarve. Now when you save toolpaths the only Post Processors available will be the ones you use and not the entire list provided with VCarve. 

If at some time you need other post processors you can do the same thing and just pick the ones you want to add to the ones in the My PostP folder.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I ran a few jobs and the stepper motors were fine.

2 days ago the stepper motors have started running very slow.

I design in inch, and "Gcode inch" post processor I never had any problems running tool paths before.

I had a CNC previously and ran many projects on it. So, I do understand the design process very well.

I am new to Mach3, and am not used to all the configurations.

My ports and pins are all set according to the manufacture's instructions.

I am beginning to think the control board inside the box is bad. 

I am not sure.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

was it "working correctly", and then started acting up?
can you move the machine manually (kybd or keypad) at normal speed?
have you had any lightning storms?
a common troublehooting tool: what changed just before the symptoms started? e.g. new software version, power glitch, hardware modification, ???

just some thoughts...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Can you post a cut file that you have run and had problems with? It would have to be in a ZIP file for you to post it.

Or you can PM me and I'll give you my email so you can send it to me.

If all else fails you might have to reinstall Mach3.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I am not choosing a metric postprocessor.

I use Vectric in inches also.

I will copy and past like you said. 

I use Gcode inch which runs in Mach3 opens very well. 

I was able to run tool paths up until 2 days ago 

I am beginning to think the problem is the card inside the control box.

I can jog around OK, I just can't get the tool paths to run.

Is anyone here good with Mach3 who can tell me what configurations to check.

I have triple checked the ports and pins settings, motor tuning, and they are right.

I contacted the company I purchased this machine from, told them if they did not help me troubleshoot, they were going to pay return shipping.

I will give them one more day to get back to me with on how to fix this problem.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I uninstalled Mach3, and re-installed it.

That did not help, which makes me think it is the control box that came with this machine.

I can open the Gcode into Mach3, the preview is showing as correct.

It even shows the tool moving around like it is carving, but, the motors are not moving.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

TimPa said:


> was it "working correctly", and then started acting up?
> can you move the machine manually (kybd or keypad) at normal speed?
> have you had any lightning storms?
> a common troubleshooting tool: what changed just before the symptoms started? e.g. new software version, power glitch, hardware modification, ???
> ...


No, nothing like that. 

But, in jog mode the machine moves around just fine.

Vectric did update their software. 

I tested a project that was completed with the older version just to rule out a software glitch.

It wasn't the software update.

This company is going to get this machine back if I don't get some real help from them.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I will take it to a UPS shipping store and let them package it up because I threw away the boxes it came in.


----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)

I think the last 2 were right on target! I had this problem after upgrading Vcarve and it did turn out to be the post processor and had to copy the one I used from older version to the newer version.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Rob Bragg said:


> I think the last 2 were right on target! I had this problem after upgrading Vcarve and it did turn out to be the post processor and had to copy the one I used from older version to the newer version.


I have the older version of Vcarve Pro on the computer in my garage that I am using to run the CNC.

I did run a tool paths from the older version file before the software update and I still had the problem.

I will try to copy the older version postprocessor into the new version.

This should be the last base to cover before I send this darn machine back.

Thank you everyone for all the help.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

OK, so I have an older version of Vcarve Pro on a desk top computer that I use for the CNC machine.

I opened an old file that was saved on there, it worked, I did a dry run of a tool path and the motors moved.

Problem solved, it was Vcarve Pro's updated version causing the problem all along.

Should I uninstall the new version and go back to the older version to eliminate this hassle?

Or should I just copy and past the old post processor into the new version?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The post processor has probably not changed. In may have something to do with the VCarve program itself. What version were you having problems with?

Also you might try using the "Mach2_3_Arcs_inch.pp" post processor instead of the "Gcode inch"


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

kcortese12 said:


> OK, so I have an older version of Vcarve Pro on a desk top computer that I use for the CNC machine.
> 
> I opened an old file that was saved on there, it worked, I did a dry run of a tool path and the motors moved.
> 
> ...


That is wonderful news. 
I keep the CNC PC isolated. No updates allowed. I was more worried that a random Win10 update would cause problems.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

kcortese12 said:


> Should I uninstall the new version and go back to the older version to eliminate this hassle?
> 
> Or should I just copy and past the old post processor into the new version?


glad that you narrowed it down...

personally, i would try a uninstall/install one time, and if i still have difficulty i would contact vectric. they are great people to work with.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

OK guys, after much experimenting, I figured out which post processor works for this setup. 

It is Grble inch. TA!!!! DA!!!! 

It is on my garage computer I will copy in to the newer version of Vcarve Pro and see if it works.

I actually resurfaced my spoil board today. 

Now I can get down to some business.

I really appreciate all the advise. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> The post processor has probably not changed. In may have something to do with the VCarve program itself. What version were you having problems with?
> 
> Also you might try using the "Mach2_3_Arcs_inch.pp" post processor instead of the "Gcode inch"


I experimented today with this postprocessor, it did not work well. I found that grble inch works,


----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah, what Vectric told me was that the update supported Arcs as mentioned and some post processors will not and that was why they recommended using the old version of the post processor. It took me several tries to get things ironed out. Good luck!


----------

